# The Stormtrooper vr6 MK2 build thread



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have had my 91 16v GLI for about a year now and it ran fantastic until last month. i was on my way to pick up some parts for a vr6 swap into my corrado, and in the middle of nowhere north dakota (not hard to guess why) my front motor mount broke and my engine fell forward pressing all the weight onto the oil filter and crushing it, soon after seizing my 16v. 
After 4 hours of waiting for a tow truck driver to pick me up i decided the jetta would now be the suitable companion for the new vr6. 
on to info:
the car is an alpine white 1991 GLI with 195000 on the body and engine
the vr6 is a fresh rebuild that came with both subframes rack and pinion ecu wiring harness and... an auto transmission:banghead: 
I'm driving 9 hours this weekend to pick up an 02A 5 speed and some corrado parts and ill try to have this running as soon as i can.
*I Will take all the advice i can get*:laugh::laugh:
on to the pics and progress since then
































































































In the mean time I did some cleaning and resprayed the intake manifold and preped the tranny for paint. And for parts for relocating the battery. 
On to pics

































































Tonight i Got the o2a shifter in, the tierods, ball joints, steering rack in. 
Does anyone know what the difference is between automatic and 5speed throttle bodies?
The only thing I have left to do swap is the pedal cluster from a mk3 which looks like a huge PITA. Does anyone know a diagram showing what vr6 connectors go where on the fuse box? mine were not labeled. 
The clutch assembly which also looks like a pain
And remove a stuck bolt on the flywheel so I can put the engine and tranny together.
As always any advice is appreciated
An pic of progress


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Got the engine in, just having a tough time getting the new Sachs clutch in, does anybody know how to figure out the correct fitting for the three clutch pieces?
On to pics


----------



## Shaniqua (Oct 14, 2008)

just snoopin around, thought id say nice work :beer::thumbup:


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

did you hammer in the frame rail yet? You should be able to tell where with the engine in there.

Its a lot easier to get the engine in with the trans on it already.

For the pedal cluster its a ton easier to use B3/B4/Corrado pedals as they bolt right up, the mk3 ones won't and are very hard to make work. Also a non ABS B3 or any B4 will have the booster/clutch bracket you need. 

To use a mk3 or B3/4 VR6 radiator a B3 16v 5 speed rad support fit perfect and hold it straight, not at a weird angle, otherwise if using a corrado radiator the stock mk2 support works.

for wiring what do you have? the mk3 stuff can be made to fit but i like using passat stuff as you can leave the mk2 headlights and it plugs into the fan harness under the mk2 dash with out having to change it all over. with the passat stuff its 4 connectors and it runs.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

i have not had to hit the frame rail in yet, plan on it tomorrow, i have a corrado vr6 pedal cluter, i dont recall what front subframe i have but i have the b4 passat rad with twin fans, and the 1994 passat wiring harness, the car was an automatic when i bought it do you guys know if there is anything i have to change for the 5 speed swap?
thanks for the help:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just need to finish wiring, get the pedal cluster in and some other final touches, should have it running in a week and tuned sometime within the month
can't wait to drive this!
On to pics



























And a pic of my daily


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Small update, got the pedal cluster in, the wiring is nearly complete, and i have have the old exhaust almost out. i just ordered a corrado g60 radiator, the ecm relay 109, and the brake booster bracket. should have all my parts by the end of the week. 
will post pics tomorrow of progress. 
but in the meantime a buddy of mine came by and did a quick few shots and a teaser video 
































and a teaser video 
[video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=400584799966218&set=vb.271145172910182&type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

where are you as far as wiring? youshould just have to plug in g1 and g2..and for reference, it is labeled on your fuse box..get in there with a good LED light and look..but the labels are there buddy..but g1 and g2(both clear 12pin connectors) are what the engine needs to runs mostly


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the main harness connectors in and all I have left are a few random wires. I ran the 15 amp fuse through the starter bypass alarm wires and I just bought relay 109 for the ecu. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Finally got time to take some pics and I have run into a few problems. 
I got my new Corrado g60 radiator and it's a very tight fit without running fans so what do you guys do to have a little more room. Also there is a different flange on the top of the radiator and I don't know what I need to fit a hose onto it. 
The wiring is nearly complete I think, I have wired up the main harness connectors and I just have a few random wires to connect. I have the 109 relay and put the 15 amp fuse in the starter bypass but I still cannot get the car to start, the starter spins but there doesn't seem to be any fuel or spark. 
I got the brake booster bracket off eBay and started to drill the hole on the right for the stud to go through the firewall when my drill battery died and so did my motivation.
I have also started to remove the old exhaust and prepared the new Techtonics tuning 2.5 cat back 
Hopefully I can get the car to run soon because my g60 Corrado is on the verge of grenading. 
On to pics


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Are you OBD1 or 2, the 109 relay is for OBD1 only. I had the same problem with fuel and spark and discovered that the crank sensor and knock sensor plugs were switched. Hope that helps.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe it's obd1 with a coilpack. The engine is from a 94 passat and I'll have to check the wires today thanks


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have found a way to make the mk2 fans work with the Corrado radiator so for now thats what I'm going to use. 
But I do have a problem with my brake booster, I installed the bracket for the master cylinder and the bracket uses the holes into the firewall that the. Booster used, is there another piece that I need other then this one


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Did this swap on my 1.8t. That bracket sort of replaces the bracket on the back of the mk2 brake booster then the studs will go all the way through the firewall like the stock setup IIRC. So just remove the backet on the brake booster and see if you can get it to work. :beer:


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I was working on my car tonight and it is so close to starting, I just need power to the coilpack, what do I need to get the power?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?strmd5


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have spark now! But I'm still not getting fuel, the car will start for a second with carb and choke cleaner, and the fuel pump does pressurize and my lines are correct I don't believe the injectors are priming. 
What do I have to do to get the injectors to prime and get my car running finally?! Is it the 30 to 30b wire because I have not done that. And what do I need to do? 
Thanks again vortex




















---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?trb2eu


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

This helped me a lot when I was doing my wiring. 
http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I Know what i need to do, but i dont at the same time. the post says if i have a OBD1 Passat wiring harness i need to 


> you will see the red and yellow wire in this pic this will power up your injectors ETC just cut off the end of it and put a connector so it will fit one of the Y slots.


 But i dont know what he means by the y slots?Does he mean on the back of the fusebox at y1-4? anybody able to help me out real quick? 
Thanks!:wave:


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes, the "Y" slots are on the back of the fusebox. You need to do the 30-30b jumper also. 

Here is a pic of mine for reference, but I'm OBD2 so my injector signal is at Z1. 








The "Y" slots are in the front of the pic.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

this is a rookie question but what is the 30-30b injector splice? i cant find those pins on the fusebox and everywhere i search i just see the pic i posted from mk2vr6.com 
thanks again:laugh:


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

You can see the 30-30b jumper in the back right of my pic, next to the yellow plug. You need to connect those 2 terminals for your fuel pump to get power. I used a factory jumper that I had, but you can make one if you don't have one. 

This is another helpful site 
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

is there any reason i wouldn't have the red/yellow injector wire that splices into the Y's because it was an automatic transmission passat before the swap? I have spent the last 45 minutes looking through my wiring loom for the red/yellow wire and cant find it, but i found a red/blue wire with the correct connector for z1 so i might have OBD2:banghead::banghead: 
ill post pics in a minute but what do i need to do to figure this out!


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?il5hig


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm think your OBD2 also, you have 2 O2 sensor plugs and I'm pretty sure OBD1 only uses 1. I would plug in the yellow plug and take the 109 relay out and see what happens. If you don't want to do that, check the pinout on A2Resource and look for continuity between the yellow plug and the corresponding pinout.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

swapped the lines and pulled the relay, no dice.
going to get a noid tester tomorrow and checking pulse at injectors and checking the pinouts.
hope i dont have a bad ecu
thanks for all the help vwpaul!:wave:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

obd2 does not have single red connector with red/yellow wire. make sure Z1 is connected. make sure the 30-30b connector is in or nothing will happen. hook up OBD port to see what is going on. Best bet is to take pics of wires in more detail as to what is not connected instead of a big blob of wire and maybe people can help you.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have already done the 30 30b jump and put z1 in. 
Tomorrow I'll put up a well written post with lots of pics, And check for injector pulse. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?o2k1xr


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

And I started to button up the rest of the front end


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n365/bulfrog3232/15647747.mp4
With just a dab of carb and choke cleaner.
But once it gets burnt up the car just cranks because the injectors aren't spraying fuel


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Remove your fuel pump relay and jumper it to make sure it's working, and verify that you have the fuel lines hooked up the right way.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I swapped fuel pump relays with my running Corrado and did the injector pulse test, both at the injector and ecu pin number 2 I got nothing.
Is the next step a new ecu?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

does the throttle adapt with the key on? does the CEL come on on the cluster? have you tried scanning the OBD port?


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Check fuses 9 & 15. Check for power at ecu pin 54 and pin 23. 23 should have power with the key on and 54 should have power all the time. Make sure the big plug on the side of the engine is making good contact, unplug it, check all the pins and make sure nothing is bent or pushed in.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Fuses are good pin 23 has power when ignition is on and pin 54 never has power to it


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

54 not getting power is the issue. should trace back to G2/9. gets power from 30-30B jump


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

The g2 pin was loose. Once I got it back on there was still no pulse at the ecu so I ordered a new ecu. And it got in today.
I also Installed my tt tuning exhaust yesterday and tore apart the front end again for the final touches.
I'll post pics today of the progress, also what radiator, fan, and lower rad support are you vr guys using? I have the mk2 support with mk2 fans and Corrado g60 rad and can't quite get it to sit right.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You may need to drill a hole in mk2 rad support for one of the alignment pegs in bottom of rad


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I Replaced the ecu today and still nothing!!! The fuel pump is buzzing and I know I have pressure to the lines.
There is .4ohms in the wire from the injector to where the main harness connects near cylinder 3. And the ecu is pulsing. But from the #2 pin on the ecu to the connector half that goes into the side of the engine i don't have power. 
Im assuming the wire is frayed where the main harness t's off towards the fusebox, ecu, and engine. 
Other then that frustrating bit I gave up on repacking the driver side cv and I couldn't connect the power steering lines. So not a very productive day

Pics of progress anyways

















































































And a video of not starting haha in case you want to just hear my starter http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n365/bulfrog3232/36b38f0c.mp4


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

If I trace the z1 wire all the way back starting at the fuse box where will I end up?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Buy a Bentley and take a look. It ends up to almost every sensor that gets power.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just purchased 
brake fluid reservoir, cap, and grommets* 
Lower rad hose 
Door handles, caps, and gaskets 
G11 coolant 
2 10" electric fans and mounts 
Obd2 reader 
Data link port 
Rad flange and gasket 
Intake boot and air mass meter 
Hopefully it gets here soon! 

Will obd2 passats start when the mass air flow sensor is not installed? 
Thanks tex:thumbup: hope to be driving before the end of summer :banghead::laugh:


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my battery fully relocated in the trunk, and a few other little things. Just waiting on my final parts to come in




























The first time seeing the sunlight in months


















One last engine bay shot (as if we haven't seen it enough haha)


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my obd2 port almost installed, but I ran out of wire connectors
Also installed the intake boot, just need to extend wires for the maf
















Can someone tell me where this vacuum line goes? 








And gotta support gap, good people, good prices, and quick shipping








And my quick fix for radiator lines until I can afford better ones


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

One step forward and ten steps back








Got to love some vag and data port connections. 








New slim fans








Now I have to run the length of the fuel injector wiring and find what is keeping me from starting








Tried this panoramic photograph app on my iPhone and it just proves I do t have a steady hand









One last video to show how it is supposed to sound haha
http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n365/bulfrog3232/16d37915.mp4


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Did you ever try swapping the connections for the crank sensor and the front knock sensor?


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah I swapped them yesterday before I started the tear down. Hoping to find the gremlin today haha


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

got my injectors to pulse, turns out it was a bad ground, so i was all excited to finally have it running when i tried to turn it over and still nothing 
The fuel is going through the fuel rail and stopping before coming out of the injectors, even when i ran a direct wire from the battery the injectors for them to fire. 
I assume the injectors are clogged because they are rusty and dirty and just ordered new ones. 
Hopefully Ill have them by the end of the week and i can get this thing running. By the end of this build i will have replaced just about every item that can wear out :laugh: 
Cant wait till i turn 21 and can drink the tears away:laugh::laugh::beer: 

Got two questions 

Can i run wheels that are 16x8 ET15 without having to do fender work? if i can what tires will i need. 

Also where can i buy the hydraulic line that goes from the master cylinder to the slave cylinder? 

Thanks for the helpeace:


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well today was a brilliant day because the little ol girl started right up after replacing the fuel injectors 
Apparently the previous owner tried to run E85 and clogged all 6 injectors. 
New injectors 
























Ghetto azz fwd/aft shifter linkage Fix
















If you want to see a video where I get overly excited then you got it!
http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n365/bulfrog3232/492c4279.mp4
Yeah I know a little dramatic but who cares. 
Expect some nice photos soon. And I'm just waiting till payday to order me these wheels
16x8 et30 esm 009r








Now for tuning...


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ran into a pretty funny slip up, my timing was off a tooth on the crankshaft. Had to remove the tranny to get to the chain as most of you know. Kind of a pain in the a** but got it running correctly and hopefully I can get it out of storage by the end of the week. Also got my new wheels and tires. So I don't have to be seen in public with my cool fast and furious rimz haha

































What cable can I use to run my speedo? And where do I need to get a tach module so I can see my revs?



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0y405k


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my new wheels today and just need a few other things before I start driving it. 
Here is the video of it running
http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n365/bulfrog3232/1141f854.mp4

































My new daily driver
















Got 4 new tires too










































---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?otpcjx


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

time for some sh*tty picture overload! 
took the ol girl on the maiden voyage today and there still are some issues, the lifter knock has gone away, and it idles really well. But the linkage is all sorts of wacky, first gear is where reverse is, and third and fourth gears are now where first and second are supposed to be. not sure how much adjusting i can do for this style linkage. any advice? :screwy::beer:
also after driving my mk4 :banghead: for so long i forgot how low i am in the jetta and i popped the exhaust off when i was driving back into the unit.
but i did get some pics and hopefully i can fix a few other things and drive this by the end of the week. she needs a bath badly.
























































































































Man i need a nice camera
Thanks guys for all the support and help. enjoy some good fireworks,good food, and great beer tonight everyone


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

some pics from the past few weeks, and yes this thing is a new beast compared to my old 16v!









































































Last night i got carried away and tried to put lipstick on a pig









and yes i see boost in my future









:wave:


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

First of all, great build and pics. Now I have couple of questions.



what throttle cable did you use? speedo cable?

how did you wire up the rear lights and license plates lights?

did you upgrade the motor mounts?

did that exhaust clamp connecting the cat to the rest of the exhaust work well?


I had to put mine up for a little bit but I plan to have it done before the end of September. Thanks for taking those clear pics. I will probably react the same way on my first start.


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been kinda busy. 
1. I'm using the b4 passat throttle cable and it worked just fine, the throttle cable is supposed to be g60 Corrado I believe, I just use my phones speedometer app
2. The only part of the wiring harness I removed was from the engine may bay forward. So the tail light wiring was the same old one
3. It's oem but I need to upgrade them. My engine leans back towards the transmission on hard pulls. 
4. I have had no issue with Techtonics tuning exhaust clamps. But I'm still a little weary of them. 
I hope this helps
:thumbup:


----------

